
Bluegogo – bike sharing bikes for sale - chasedehan
https://www.westauction.com/auction/auction-1-500-bicycles-from-bluegogo-bikesharing-company-1870
======
mmumma
Interesting. What do these normally end up going for in this kind of auctions?

